# surrogacy at biotex, ukraine



## maud72 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Has anybody had experience of Biotex in Ukraine?
Thanks in advance!
Maud


----------



## parma violet (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Maud
I haven't heard of Biotex but I am thinking of going to Intersono also in the Ukraine. Why did you choose Biotex?
Also what are you doing about the legal stuff I have read a few scary stories and wondering if I need legal advice before I go?
best
P
x


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

International surrogacy really does raise complex legal issues. The consistent message from the English court is that intended parents really need specialist legal advice from the outset to get to grips with the issues and avoid the legal pitfalls. It is a false economy to leave the legal side of things to one side.

You need to be able to navigate a safe path home after the birth with the right travel papers. You will also need to be eligible for a parental order (the legal solution for surrogacy England) to secure your parental status and extinguish the legal status of your surrogate under English law. Have a look at the following information and get in touch if you want further help http://www.porterdodsonfertility.com/?page_id=8.

All the best

LouGhevaert

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

